# cheapest torrent download solution required



## SahilAr (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone,i need a convenient torrent downloading solution,as these days Electricity cut is a major problem for me,please suggest me a reliable torrent downloading solution.Also,i should be able to access/view those downloaded files remotely!
The options come in my mind:
Buy a Router with inbuilt torrent client capabilities?
or
Buy a Android Based Smartphone and use it as torrent downloader
Also,here comes a question in my mind,is it possible that i can attach a external hard disk with Android Smartphone?
And the setup should consume as less as 20W~40W,not even 41W.
The Budget is strictly upto 6.5K!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

^Torrent Downloading using android is not recommended & good idea.

there are media players available in market which support inbuilt torrent


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 28, 2012)

well there are some torrent downloaders on dealextreme.. Standalone BitTorrent BT Downloader + USB/Printer Sharing Network LAN Server - Free Shipping - DealExtreme .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2012)

I have this Playon!HD2 :: AC Ryan , it has got a slot for adding a internal HDD (3.5") it cost me about 9K, it has inbuilt bit torrent client which you can access from any computer on the network using a browser, NAS/network features.


----------



## Champ (Mar 28, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> well there are some torrent downloaders on dealextreme.. Standalone BitTorrent BT Downloader + USB/Printer Sharing Network LAN Server - Free Shipping - DealExtreme .


Anyone with experience with devices like above, Plz share, am thinking of buying one since long


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Torrent Downloading using android is not recommended & good idea.
> 
> there are media players available in market which support inbuilt torrent



Why do you think that downloading torrents using Android is not recommended and not a good idea?Except that Battery Reason 



cute.bandar said:


> well there are some torrent downloaders on dealextreme.. Standalone BitTorrent BT Downloader + USB/Printer Sharing Network LAN Server - Free Shipping - DealExtreme .



Sounds a good option,but will it allow me to access files remotely?
And about dealextreme,will they ship to Inida via Cash On Delivery?What are the shipment charges like Octroi,Taxes etc?


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

Make an NAS box yourself. Cost efficient and has all the features you would want. Instructions are there on feb 2012 fastrack. Install utorrent and use remote utorrent or teamviewer.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 28, 2012)

Charan said:


> I have this Playon!HD2 :: AC Ryan , it has got a slot for adding a internal HDD (3.5") it cost me about 9K, it has inbuilt bit torrent client which you can access from any computer on the network using a browser, NAS/network features.


For the torrent download solution,i won't even spend 6.6k,6.5k is the maximum limit i can spend,and the media player i have seen it,it will consume about 50-60 W,it is also too much costlier-9k



Skynaveen said:


> Make an NAS box yourself. Cost efficient and has all the features you would want. Instructions are there on feb 2012 fastrack. Install utorrent and use remote utorrent or teamviewer.



Teamviewer is a big piece of Crap..I used it,it requires high bandwidth such as 2mbps or so!It's not a worth method of copying/transferring/viewing files remotely!
And how can i make my own "Network Attached Storage"


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

go here How to build a NAS box | bit-tech.net

It has many pages not just one and the later pages cover downloading torrents also


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 28, 2012)

Skynaveen said:


> go here How to build a NAS box | bit-tech.net
> 
> It has many pages not just one and the later pages cover downloading torrents also



And how much power it's gonna consume,the page/link you have mentioned?


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 28, 2012)

Check this Router : ASUS RT-N13U. Using it for last 6 months and it works really fine. It supports USB Disk 32GB max with default firmware and have inbuilt Bittorrent Client too. ASUS Aidisk FTP feature allow to access data of USB Disk via ftp client from anywhere. 

There are a few custom firmwares available at DD-Wrt. Check this thread at TechEnclave. Custom firmware removes 32GB disk size barrier and you can install better Bittorrent Client, a lot of other packages to add a few extra features.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> Check this Router : ASUS RT-N13U. Using it for last 6 months and it works really fine. It supports USB Disk 32GB max with default firmware and have inbuilt Bittorrent Client too. ASUS Aidisk FTP feature allow to access data of USB Disk via ftp client from anywhere.
> 
> There are a few custom firmwares available at DD-Wrt. Check this thread at TechEnclave. Custom firmware removes 32GB disk size barrier and you can install better Bittorrent Client, a lot of other packages to add a few extra features.


How much does it cost



SahilAr said:


> And how much power it's gonna consume,the page/link you have mentioned?


Shouldnt eat too much power as the components are getting underclocked and undervolted


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

It's 3.1k at Flipkart.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

that looks sweet at that price


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 28, 2012)

I purchased it from HomeShop18. It costed me around 2700 that time. Just Google and you can find free coupons worth 300+. It will cost you around 2800+.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 28, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> I purchased it from HomeShop18. It costed me around 2700 that time. Just Google and you can find free coupons worth 300+. It will cost you around 2800+.


There is a version confusion in that router..!Flipkart Staff doesn't knows whether they are having the revision B1 version or not in their stock!
And also,it has only got one USB Port,can i attach a USB Hub and use USB Ports?And also the FTP option is not worth it as it would consume/require high bandwidth say 4mbps or more if i remotely want to access files,i need a method where there is no requirement of high bandwidth(4Mbps or more) for sharing files remotely!Only Internet Connection should be there,as i don't have such amount of high speeds available on my home..i.e,my Broadband Connection has only 512kbps


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 29, 2012)

AFAIK, only B1 version is available now. I have confirmed this from HomeShop18 at that time. 

Regarding USB, default firmware support only one USB disk but with DD-WRT firmware, you can use multiple disks, partitions.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> AFAIK, only B1 version is available now. I have confirmed this from HomeShop18 at that time.
> 
> Regarding USB, default firmware support only one USB disk but with DD-WRT firmware, you can use multiple disks, partitions.



So the Cheapest solution is that Asus RT-N13U Router?
and you have mentioned about multiple disks,partitions what about USB?Can i attach multiple USB/USB Hub with DD-WRT Firmware?
Accessing files remotely is a main problem,because whenever i am out of my Home,i should be able to access my files online via Galaxy Y or my Dell XPS from my Desktop.As i am out of my house most of the time,so any method which could use less bandwidth(not 4Mbps)as i have only 512Kbps Unlimited.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Why do you think that downloading torrents using Android is not recommended and not a good idea?Except that Battery Reason



u need extra batteries if u use android 
battery life will reduce very fast due to continuous downloading


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u need extra batteries if u use android
> battery life will reduce very fast due to continuous downloading



I have already stated except battery consuming reason..!!


----------



## icebags (Mar 29, 2012)

what are the currently available routers that have dw capability ? is there any having inbuilt modem/adsl ?


----------



## Champ (Mar 30, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> AFAIK, only B1 version is available now. I have confirmed this from HomeShop18 at that time.
> 
> Regarding USB, default firmware support only one USB disk but with DD-WRT firmware, you can use multiple disks, partitions.


Does that include External HDDs as well, If yes then it can act as a good NAS as well


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 30, 2012)

If you are up for it and willing to get your hands dirty and geeky, you can consider pogoplug/sheevaplug . It costs 3300 on ebay and is basically a "Media Sharing Device", but it can be hacked to run torrents. I am not sure how hard that would be , whether  there would be any chance of bricking the pogoplug, but its an option to consider.


----------

